# Quirky, yellow dSLR used by press ''tog



## Khufu (Oct 6, 2016)

I know how everyone loves a wee challenge on here, thought I'd ask for thoughts on the yellow camera body I just spotted amongst the press photographers at the front... What do we reckon it is? Is it a generally available model? I'm thinking it's possibly just another industry standard pro model; that a well-off photographer's paid thousands to have taken apart and customised, ie spray-painted to er, really help express himself through his work...

Thoughts? Feel free to chime in with references to and pictures of other known, quirky mods and custom jobs, I'm surprised we don't really see more of it, considering how much we almost all reeeally know we're likely to cling on to our cameras until they're not worth selling. What else is out there asides from yellow-cam here and DigitalRev's silly/fun auction things?

Oh, I have whatever Canon's last Rebel-type 35mm film camera is; it's amazing, works just like a 300D, light-up LCD screen, great AF etc, but only came in a silvery colour. I had some rubbery-textured blackboard-paint, coated my camera, note the whole thing is like it's coated in black grip! (Rebel T3, maybe? 300X?)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 6, 2016)

Khufu said:


> I'm thinking it's possibly just another industry standard pro model; that a well-off photographer's paid thousands to have taken apart and customised, ie spray-painted to er, really help express himself through his work...



It's a Nikon D4s with this silicone skin for which the photographer paid $40.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 6, 2016)

i wonder if anyone has any experience with those skins. I wouldn't use one everyday, but might consider it as a bit of extra insurance on occasion. My suspicion though is that they may not provide protection where it is really needed and if it's like a phone case, the covering can be a dust magnet.

As to the original question, pimpyourcam.com in Germany has some cool stuff on their website. Don't know if they are still in business, the site hasn't changed since 2012.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Oct 6, 2016)

He could be using it more for identification of his equipment than protection. Pro bodies are pretty durable -- certainly able to withstand the rigors of an indoor Brexit press conference.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 6, 2016)

It certainly stands out. I wonder if it gets him more eye contact from photo subjects?

On the subject of easier identification, I chose the bright purple color for my Pelican Elite luggage as an easy-to-spot color, and at one point in Zürich when it looked like my suitcase was lost, I spotted it across the baggage claim hall a few carousels down from the correct one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 6, 2016)

It certainly makes him a better target for thieves.


----------



## axtstern (Oct 6, 2016)

I would list them under: Pain Bringer

Idea: Protects the camera and allows easy identification.

Reality: After using the red model on my EOS 5dIII I discovered that I constantly grip the barrel of the lens because the chasis is now so slippery that the risk of dropping the camera is much higher than before.

regrads


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 7, 2016)

unfocused said:


> i wonder if anyone has any experience with those skins. I wouldn't use one everyday, but might consider it as a bit of extra insurance on occasion. My suspicion though is that they may not provide protection where it is really needed and if it's like a phone case, the covering can be a dust magnet.
> 
> As to the original question, pimpyourcam.com in Germany has some cool stuff on their website. Don't know if they are still in business, the site hasn't changed since 2012.



I know a lady that shoots with one all the time on her Canon, she loves it, though hers is black. I have used her camera and hate it! She did tell me why she got it once but I forgot, I think it was because she says she is very clumsy and likes the additional 'padding'.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> It certainly stands out. I wonder if it gets him more eye contact from photo subjects?
> 
> On the subject of easier identification, I chose the bright purple color for my Pelican Elite luggage as an easy-to-spot color, and at one point in Zürich when it looked like my suitcase was lost, I spotted it across the baggage claim hall a few carousels down from the correct one.



I went for the bright yellow... it is easier to find as it floats down a set of rapids....


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi unfocused. 
I have one (Camera Armor) for my 40D, bought it when I got the camera new, wanted to love it, hated it! It made a really nice quality feeling camera feel like a piece of crap toy, it spent no more than a couple of hours on there before being removed to its box, I tried it again recently, nothing changed, feels like crap, wasted hard earned cash. 
Don't know about a dust magnet but I can envisage dust and environmental debris getting in between the cover and camera and doing more damage than without it. 
Hope this helps! 

Cheers, Graham. 



unfocused said:


> i wonder if anyone has any experience with those skins. I wouldn't use one everyday, but might consider it as a bit of extra insurance on occasion. My suspicion though is that they may not provide protection where it is really needed and if it's like a phone case, the covering can be a dust magnet.
> 
> As to the original question, pimpyourcam.com in Germany has some cool stuff on their website. Don't know if they are still in business, the site hasn't changed since 2012.


----------

